# Is this jewel cichlid a male



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll64 ... 0_0722.jpg

Its probably hard to tell from this photograph but iwas wondering if you could tell if this was a male jewel cichild? Thanks!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

jewels can be hard to sex ... I'd guess male though given the head shape and blue on it ... but it's just a guess! :thumb:


----------



## lmgentry (Apr 8, 2008)




----------

